# Woodpeck



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Right now, Woodpeck has the basic(plastic) Incra jig and several other items on sale with free shipping. Not sure for how long, but heres the link.

http://www.woodpeck.com/freeshipping.html


----------

